# I need to find a CLUB!!!!!!



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys I am looking to join a bass club for next year. So if anyone can help that would be much appreciated. I am in central Ohio. Also if anyone needs a partner for tournaments next year hit me up. Well hope I can get some help thanks fellas


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

sent you a PM


----------



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks louie


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out www.ohiobassangler.com It lists all the clubs in ohio.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.ohiobass.org/ has clubs listed with a few in columbus. like the columbus bassmasters, hint hint


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Try OBFN There are links to all of the clubs.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

dobass.com


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Get ahold of me @ [email protected] and I will help find you a OBFN club..


----------

